# Lost My Stepson To Texting



## randywa (May 8, 2012)

About 10:30 last night a State Trooper came to our house. I didn't get much info then and today I got info that I wish I hadn't.  My 23 year old Stepson was killed in an wreck while texting. It almost cost another man his life. Being the stepdad, I was the worlds greatest a$$hole for most of his life. The last few years I noticed that he was becoming more of a man, and he noticed maybe I wasn't so bad after all. In all the ads I've seen about texting and driving, they never show the stepdad having to get the possessions from the car or tell how to avoid the Mother's questions about what the car looked like. I wish I didn't know the things I learned today, and I wish I knew how to keep anyone else from learning them too. I hope that maybe by writing this I can keep someone from being in the same position. Thanks


----------



## PenMan1 (May 8, 2012)

Randy. I'm SO sorry. I'll be praying for both you and his mother.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to be reading this posting, all I can do is offer you and your family my condolences. 
Len


----------



## mredburn (May 8, 2012)

My family's condolences to yours Randy.


----------



## Linarestribe (May 8, 2012)

Ditto what the others said.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (May 8, 2012)

I offer my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## EricJS (May 8, 2012)

Randy, 

You have my condolences as well. I'm glad you took a moment during your time of grief to post this. It has given me the motivation to sit down with my teens and have a "teachable moment." You guys are in our prayers.


----------



## randywa (May 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Eric when you sit down with yours, give them a hug too. I didn't hug Billy before he left.


----------



## Snorton20 (May 8, 2012)

Randy, I am so truly sorry for your loss and my prayers are with you and your family.  If you need someone to chat with hit me up in PM anytime.


----------



## corian king (May 8, 2012)

Randy! So sorry for your loss.We will keep you and yours in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## Rick P (May 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Randy! Truely a terible waste.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 8, 2012)

My condolences. I pray you may find peace and comfort.


----------



## leehljp (May 8, 2012)

I am lifting you and your wife in prayer. Words can't take away the pain, but we are here if you need to talk/write.
Hank Lee


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 8, 2012)

Randy I cannot fathom what you are going through or are feeling.  I can only hope that time will heal your wife's and your heartache.  This will stick with me when I see my stepson in the morning.  Thank you for your painful sharing, I think it will initiate a lot of conversations in the coming days.


----------



## edman2 (May 9, 2012)

Randy,
So sorry to hear about this.  Praying for your family.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I have lost a child and it is hard. Our condolences go out to your family.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 9, 2012)

We will pray for you and your family.


----------



## el_d (May 9, 2012)

Our prayers are with you and yours Randy. He's in a better place.....


----------



## markgum (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.  Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## anectine (May 9, 2012)

Randy more prayers from me and my family. Working in the ER for the last 16 years now I have had the unfortunate experience of being on the informing the family side. It is not easy on this side when we work so hard to save one so young, and loose.  Nurses cry on the inside more than the out.

Adam


----------



## firewhatfire (May 9, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jim15 (May 9, 2012)

Randy, he and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## RichF (May 9, 2012)

Randy, you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Dustygoose (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.  Thanks for posting this, I tell my kids not to txt and drive always.


----------



## bruce119 (May 9, 2012)

Randy so sorry to hear this, you are in our thoughts and prayers.

.


----------



## ALA (May 9, 2012)

So sorry for you and your wifes loss Randy. Thanks for writing and sharing.


----------



## joefyffe (May 9, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Randy I cannot fathom what you are going through or are feeling. I can only hope that time will heal your wife's and your heartache. This will stick with me when I see my stepson in the morning. Thank you for your painful sharing, I think it will initiate a lot of conversations in the coming days.


 
Mike:  Give my grandson a couple words for me too please.   

Randy:  Please accept our condolences.  I know the pain is deep and words can not suffice


----------



## glycerine (May 9, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this.  I will be praying.


----------



## SDB777 (May 9, 2012)

As someone that is behind the wheel for my 'real job' about 300 miles a day, I see texting all the time-and not from just the younger people.  Even with laws in place to keep people from doing it.....I dunno?

Sorry for your loss.








Scott


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Monty (May 9, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you and wife and family.


----------



## Seer (May 9, 2012)

Our deepest sympathies to your family Randy


----------



## MarkD (May 9, 2012)

Randy,
So sorry to hear about this.  My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## gimpy (May 9, 2012)

sorry about your lose, God's Peace


----------



## pensbydesign (May 9, 2012)

sorry for your loss tough thing to have to deal with


----------



## tjseagrove (May 9, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife....


----------



## jd99 (May 9, 2012)

Randy:

Man I am sorry to hear this, I'm at a loss for words. :frown: The wife and I send prayers your way, for you and your family.


----------



## alinc100 (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Randy.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 9, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you and your wife as well.


----------



## 18111 (May 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Wingdoctor (May 9, 2012)

So sorry for the loss. We will keep you and the family in our prayers.


----------



## GoodTurns (May 9, 2012)

thoughts and prayers for comfort and peace, my friend.  I will be re-enforcing my conversations with my 18yo and have him read your post as well.


----------



## arioux (May 9, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family.  Took the time to show this post to my 18 years old daugter, asking her to never make me live this experience


----------



## mson (May 9, 2012)

Condolences and prayers sent to you and your family


----------



## raar25 (May 9, 2012)

My condolences and prayers to you and your family.  Thankyou for you sharing you are a good sole. Hopefully this may help save another.


----------



## bitshird (May 9, 2012)

Randy, I'm extremely sorry to hear about the tragedy, Why won't they listen! my daughter doesn't text as far as I know, but she uses her phone while driving, and that worries the hell out of me.
Please accept my condolences to your family.


----------



## glen r (May 9, 2012)

Randy, my condolences to you and your family. Possibly if some of the younger folks see this it may have them thinking a little different in that it does happen to people who you know and that will never happen to me is not true.


----------



## jedgerton (May 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I'll pray for you and your family but I'll also pray that your message finds its way to others who might need to change their habits. 

John


----------



## 76winger (May 9, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family Randy, I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## moke (May 9, 2012)

Randy,
My deepest condolenses to you and your family. I have been a Law Enforcemnent Officer for 33 years now. I have given messages like the one you got, more times than I ever care to recall. Even after delivering that news, I can not imagine what it would be like to receive it. 

On the first shift of my career, I held the hand of a dying young man who was ejected from a car as he was distracted by the tape player in his vehicle. While texting is probably one of the most distracting things we deal with, multi-tasking while driving has been a problem since Henry Ford made his first car. Unforuantely, multi-tasking is a part of the human condition, we have all done it, some of us just got away with it.


----------



## Padre (May 9, 2012)

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 9, 2012)

That's tuff stuff. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## ghostrider (May 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Condolences to you and yours.


----------



## qballizhere (May 9, 2012)

I am sorry to hear it, my sincere condolences to you and your family


----------



## randywa (May 9, 2012)

My 3rd try to say thanks to the IAP family. I needed a shoulder and you were all there for me. I want to thank everyone for the thoughts and prayers. I don't know how to express my thoughts, but the people here are the best.


----------



## edicehouse (May 10, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.  A few years ago my grandfather and his dog was killed in a car accident, my grandmother survived.  I had to go get the belongings and the lawyer wanted me to take pictures (the other guy fell asleep behind the wheel).  My grandmother asked where is this or that.  They were pulling their camper.  The camper and most of the stuff was in two trash bins.  I told her we got all we could, but she didn't believe me.  She kept asking to see the pictures, I showed her, and she never questioned us getting stuff again.  She sat in shock for a long time.

Best bet for your wife is not let her know what happened if possible.


----------



## sumterdad (May 10, 2012)

Our prayers are with you and your family during this tome of grief


----------



## Gilrock (May 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.  I recently read an article about this issue and they were saying the laws to prevent texting while driving have made the situation worse.  People tend to hold the phone lower now to keep it hidden.  It was safer when they held the phone up higher on the steering wheel so they had a better chance of seeing the road.


----------



## RussFromNH (May 10, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss...  I couldn't imagine receiving that kind of news.  They should put something in the phones GPS or motion sensor that turns off the keyboard while the phone is moving.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (May 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss. A close friend of mine lost his daughter last year because she was talking on her cell while driving. I had to get the stuff out of the car because when he saw the car he was not able to do it himself. While it is always sad to lose a child, it is much more sad to lose one for something that could have been prevented. I will pray that you and your family are given the strength to get through the sad times ahead.


----------



## tim self (May 10, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss.  Being a step-dad doesn't lessen the pain any as some might think.  I hate to think how it would feel if it was one mine.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 10, 2012)

My deepest sympathies for you & your family on your loss. We'll lift y'all up in prayer.


----------



## Jim Smith (May 10, 2012)

Randy,

I am so sorry for your loss. My deepest sympathy to you and your family and please know that you will be in my prayers.

Jim Smith


----------



## hilltopper46 (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 10, 2012)

My I? May I steal this and show it to my two adult daughters? I don't think they would text while driving, but maye, if I show this to them they may decide not to after reading it. My heart pains for you as I couldn't imagine having to go through what you've endured and I hope I never will. I can use this as food for thought or I could just hope for the best...I choose the former.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Akula (May 10, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## allisnut (May 10, 2012)

Prayers for comfort from NC.............


----------



## boxerman (May 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear loss of love one. Praying for you. Texting is one of the dumbest they invented. I know my one step-daughter has done it before.


----------



## nava1uni (May 11, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences to you and your wife.  Parents are parents and I am sure your pain is no less because he is not yours genetically.  May time help you both heal.  I read your post to and talked about it with my family.
Thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## Scott (May 11, 2012)

Randy,

I am so sorry to hear this!  My heart goes out to you!

Scott.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 11, 2012)

Our prayers go out to you and your family!


----------

